# Britain Did What???



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2016)

Would someone explain to me WTF just happened? I can read the headlines but what will this mean?

And why is the PM resigning because of something the voters did?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

It means the beginning of the inevitable. When Greece needs money again- GB is not on the hook for it. Potugal- spain and ITaly all have very large debts and huge unemployment especially in the young people. Europe is being crushed by all the social debt. 35 hr work week- if ya hire some one you are stuck with them retire at 50 works great until the note comes due- bill collector is knocking... PM resigning- THE people did not listen to him so he is going to take his marbles and go play elsewhere....... EU is toast in our lifetime

Reactions: Thank You! 2


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2016)

They left the EU, that means they won't take the Euro, they won't have the open borders the rest of the EU has. (You'll have to have a passport and visas to enter the UK from anywhere in Europe again) in theory they won't have to follow any of the EU mandates any longer. From what I'm reading it seems the British people are leaning to isolationist attitudes again. (The vote wasn't by a large margin, about 52/48 IIRC) as far as the PM resigning, I haven't read into whether he's leaving because he didn't support the decision or if he started the whole thing and now realizes everything's whacked


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2016)

On a side note, I wonder if the US hols any of the paper on that debt....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

It also means that there will probably be less immigration also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

All I know is Obama didn't like it so I do like it. Lol. Actually I know a little more than that but I feel better just saying that. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

This is from our topic on the same thing over on mossberg owners.
This guy lives in England....

_*""Yes, we're out.. or will be in a couple of years...

The losing "remain" supporters are already forecasting doom and gloom for the country, and everyone knows that any ups or downs over the next few years will be blamed on leaving the EU... I'm sure if theres another world-wide recession in a few years time, people will blame us for leaving..!!

The Prime Minister, David Cameron, has announced that he will step down as PM in 3 months.... presumably he feels that the country has a lack of support for him... which is pretty true..!!

Apparently the £ has dipped to a 30 year low on the world markets overnight, but dips happen whenever theres uncertainty.. hopefully it will pick up in the next few days..


There seems to have been a big split between rural areas and cities, and young and old voters.... the cities and young voted to stay in, the rural area and older voters wanted out...

This could be that the younger voters don't remember a time before the EU, so are scared of the great unknown of going it alone, whereas the older voters do remember, and long for again, when we were an independant nation.
Again, the younger voters probably see themselves as Europeans rather than British. (Even our modern Passports now have European Union at the top, above the United Kingdom)

The cities probably house greater number of naturalised foreigners that the rural areas do...

And yes Scoop, EU rules on energy did effectively ban 100w incadesent light bulbs, and high powered hairdryers and vacumn cleaners.""*_


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Crap...hold on. It didn't show up.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Crap...hold on. It didn't show up.


Go figure. You didn't do something right again. Take your time. We have all day

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2016)

So, no more free lunch for effed up countries, no more open borders, in other words they got their common sense back. We could take a lesson.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

Danny had to go to Sweden for a week. His observation- 1 small pizza and 2 beers $100. Nobody cared about what their job was- they all got paid the same. Now from my point of view this might be great for the under-achievers but it stifles inventions and and the overachievers... When he went to Greece he could not believe the prices and how nobody really worked. The great socialist society is being crushed under it's own weight.. They forgot mikes economic theory for success. Ya are what ya produce- nothing more- nothing less...........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> So, no more free lunch for effed up countries, no more open borders, in other words they got their common sense back. We could take a lesson.



It is the start of that. As the richer countries leave there will be no more money for loser countries.... Not that GB is doin all that hot..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Ok...I fixed It.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Danny had to go to Sweden for a week. His observation- 1 small pizza and 2 beers $100. Nobody cared about what their job was- they all got paid the same. Now from my point of view this might be great for the under-achievers but it stifles inventions and and the overachievers... When he went to Greece he could not believe the prices and how nobody really worked. The great socialist society is being crushed under it's own weight.. They forgot mikes economic theory for success. Ya are what ya produce- nothing more- nothing less...........


Everybody being paid the same is hogwash. you want more money. You want better pay. Earn it. Sweat for it. 35 hour work week ? And what do thy do the rest of the time ? Eat and sleep. Bull. Then again it sounds like where we are headed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2016)

I want my free allotment of hair sticks and shanks. Where are they!?!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2016)

Tclem said:


> Go figure. You didn't do something right again. Take your time. We have all day



Well that's good to hear....hold on...be right back Tony. Wait here.


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Well that's good to hear....hold on...be right back Tony. Wait here.


Can't. Have to go somewhere. I'm not waiting on you any longer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 24, 2016)

Marc I think what he's saying to you is . . . .

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 24, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I want my free allotment of hair sticks and shanks. Where are they!?!?


 And knife scales. We all want free scales!!!!!


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2016)

_* "and high powered hairdryers and vacumn cleaners."" "*_
_*Now this is why they voted out- no hairdryers..............*_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 24, 2016)

It seems not all countries are accepting of the new world order. France is even talking of getting out. Yes, our country could learn from this, they are slowly getting it. Our supreme court voted down Obama's immigration plan, he didn't like it, so I like it. The so called rulers of the nations better figure out that the people do have a say, history repeats itself.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc (Jun 24, 2016)

Unfortunately in this country putting major issues to a referendum vote for the actual people to make a decision probably won't happen. The politicians would be scared we'd get rid of them first.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2016)

Schroedc said:


> Unfortunately in this country putting major issues to a referendum vote for the actual people to make a decision probably won't happen. The politicians would be scared we'd get rid of them first.


That's our problem. Career politicians who could care less about anybody. Both sides. It's about the money for ALL of them. People wonder why trump is getting so much support even with all the knucklehead things he says. Because he isn't one of them.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

We need to remind them what happened to Mussolini and Ceaucescu (try spelling that asshat's name without looking it up).


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

Dang I got it right. Total accident lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 25, 2016)

I don't understand the EU or the implications of this vote, but I think I understand the rationale for getting out of the EU. I think the best description I've seen of the EU is 'regulation without representation', and it bares a striking resemblance to much of what happens in our own country with all of the edicts handed down from the EPA, DOE, and all the other alphabet agencies of the US government.

I can understand the desire to live or die based on the merits of one's own work and productivity rather than being shackled to the collective.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jun 25, 2016)

Texas wants to... 

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/from-brexit-to-texit-renewed-calls-for-texas-secession-after-eu-vote/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 25, 2016)

The EU is nothing more than a huge HOA trying to tell everyone how to live. It's good they opened up the borders but they took away the other country's self identity by rolling them all into the same mould.


----------



## Kevin (Jun 25, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Texas wants to...
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/news/from-brexit-to-texit-renewed-calls-for-texas-secession-after-eu-vote/



I posted about this here many times. The federal mafia will never let Texas secede we are too big, too rich with money, too rich with natural resources, too powerful. And people are just too effing stupid to realize we don't need those c***suckers in D.C.!





ripjack13 said:


> The EU is nothing more than a huge HOA trying to tell everyone how to live....


That's all Washington D.C. is. Washington is less than 600 tyrants telling 280 million or whatever we are in the several states, how to live our lives and they all need to be hung.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

